# noticed this in my attic-from eaves- what is it?



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Not a pro, but looks like a colony of mud dobber wasps. I usually see them in singles up here But if the same they do not sting. But don't trust me.

Bud

note, you will want to find the gap where they are getting in.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, Mud dobber nest. Knock it loose and toss it out.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

It looks like they have been working there for a few years. We used to find then fist size.


----------



## stiksandstones (Jan 30, 2011)

Can I spray wasp spray, and leave it? too far in to grab it, and I really don't wanna crawl in my attic.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

just leave it. It is not a hive with many wasps. It is a single wasp laying one egg at a time. They hatch and leave.


----------

